# MSI K8T Neo2-F Problem



## ohGr (Jul 16, 2005)

I have a problem with the MSI K8T Neo2-F motherboard. I have every connection connected right (I've unconnected and reconnected many times), but when the "CoreCell" logo comes up the computer hangs there. The logo comes before the RAM count, it's the very first thing you see when you turn on the computer. "CoreCell-Extreme Chip you've ever needed"

I paid a visit to the official site at http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=K8T_Neo2-F&class=mb and found that on the left there is a section labelled "Supported Memory". The memory that I have in this PC is not listed there. Could this be the problem?

If this isn't the problem, could you possibly tell me what it might be?

Processor: AMD64 3500+
Motherboard: MSI K8T Neo2-F
RAM: 512 PNY, 512 Ultra
Video: GeForce FX 5200 128MB AGP


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

*welcome*
yes it could very well be the memory
some memory dont report spd settings correctly to the main board.
you could try changing the timings, put them on user defined, and relax them, and give it a try.
post back


----------



## keymaker (Jul 12, 2005)

also try booting up the computer with only one stick of ram installed if you have multiple sticks of ram and try them in differ slot combinations as well.


----------



## ohGr (Jul 16, 2005)

keymaker said:


> also try booting up the computer with only one stick of ram installed if you have multiple sticks of ram and try them in differ slot combinations as well.


Yeah, I've tried different combinations as well. To no avail.


----------



## ohGr (Jul 16, 2005)

whodatknocking said:


> *welcome*
> yes it could very well be the memory
> some memory dont report spd settings correctly to the main board.
> you could try changing the timings, put them on user defined, and relax them, and give it a try.
> post back


How do I do that stuff? Is it something I have to do on the board or something I have to do when I turn on the computer. Remember, I can't do ANYTHING on the computer but look at the CoreCell logo.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

right before the logo appears and right after you turn it on you hit delete ?


----------



## ohGr (Jul 16, 2005)

whodatknocking said:


> right before the logo appears and right after you turn it on you hit delete ?


Yeah, I can't get into any types of setups. The CoreCell logo is the first thing that comes up and it stays there forever. Sadly I don't know anybody with the types of RAM listed on the site so I can borrow it and test.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

hi
try clearing the cmos, pull the battery out for 20 min after you unplug it...
but
if the memory isnt verified by the motherboard manufacturer you have installed.....
good luck


----------



## huma474 (Aug 10, 2005)

*A possible solution*

Hello I am a Tech who just got done working on a machine with the same problem. The way I solved it was to disconnect any wires from the USB headers and the Audio Header on the Board. If the USB header is not on right the machine won't go past the Corecell splash screen. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## vLance (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm getting this problem on 1 of my comps right now.
Thing is, all I did was change the graphics fan because the old was broken and causing the card to over heat. I changed my CPU fan as well, both to Zalman fans - brand new. Now I'm getting this MSI screen with that message - I've already tried resetting CMOS & different ram sticks - help please D:?


----------

